# bên cạnh ưu điểm cũng có vài nhược điểm của tủ đứng reetech



## MAIHLV (4/5/22)

*Những nhược điểm của máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech*​Việc chọn ra cho riêng mình dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng phù hợp cho riêng mình đang là bài toán khó mà nhiều người đang vấp phải. Tuy nhiên với những thương hiệu nổi tiếng có từ lâu đời và doanh số bán ra cực khủng thì việc bạn đặt niềm tin vào việc lựa chọn này quả thật là điều đúng đắn nhất. Để đáp ứng nhu cầu của đa số khách hàng, qua bài viết này Hải Long Vân sẽ đưa ra những thông tin chi tiết để bạn hiểu rõ hơn về bộ đôi này nhé.
Cùng tìm hiểu: Những dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng đáng đồng tiền bát gạo




*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech*
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech là thương hiệu của Việt Nam nên được tin tưởng nhiều bởi người Việt bởi hàng nội địa và có giá thành tương đối rẻ.
Công nghê: Việt Nam
Sản xuất: Việt Nam
Chế độ bảo hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy.
Công suất: 2.5hp và 16hp
Xem thêm chi tiết tại: Đại lý Máy lạnh Tủ đứng Reetech - Tổng kho phân phối & Thi công giá tốt
*Nhược điểm của máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech*
Bên cạnh những thế mạnh như trên, máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech cũng có một số hạn chế nhất định:
• Không gian lắp đặt phải rộng, đặc biệt phần dưới chân máy lạnh phải thoáng, mới có thể hút gió lên cao tốt.
• Động cơ của máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech lớn hơn nhiều so với máy lạnh treo tường công suất nhỏ. Cho nên ít nhiều cũng có tiếng ồn phát ra khi máy hoạt động. Tuy nhiên, về nhược điểm này hoàn toàn có thể thông cảm được, nhất là trong môi trường ồn ào của quán xá, nơi đông người thì cũng ít ai chú ý đến tiếng ồn không đáng kể này.
• Công suất của máy rất lớn nên cũng sẽ tốn nhiều điện năng hơn.
• Và tất nhiên giá thành của máy lạnh tủ đứng cũng cao hơn so với máy lạnh treo tường.
***Cùng tham khảo thêm: Nên lắp máy lạnh nào cho nhà xưởng?
+Tổng đại lý & Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất
_Thông tin liên hệ mua hàng:


_
Nếu cần tư vần cụ thể về sản phẩm hoặc muốn báo giá chính xác nhất theo từng số lượng công trình vui lòng gọi:
*MÁY LẠNH HẢI LONG VÂN
*
Địa chỉ: 154/23TCH10 , KP9, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
Phòng KD: 028 6686 3809 - 028.6680 5478
HOTLINE: 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng
Email: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Website: www.maylanhhailongvan.vn - www.maylanhhailongvan.com


----------

